# String(Ascii ) in String umwandeln



## Apfel3 (27. Feb 2012)

Hallo zusammen , 

Ich habe einen String mit den Ascii-Zeichen "455359" und möchte diese Ascii Zeichen umgewandelt in  "E.."  wiederum in einen String speichern.

Wie mach ich das ?


----------



## x22 (27. Feb 2012)

ASCII machst in der Regel mit nem (char) cast

x22


----------



## HimBromBeere (27. Feb 2012)

Wenn du die genaue Zeichenfolge kennst, warum dann erst noch umrechnen? Naja, wie auch immer... laut ASCII-Code in Char oder String? | aus Forum Java | wer-weiss-was kannst du deine (zweistelligen) Zahelen einfach in char casten.


----------



## pg1337 (27. Feb 2012)

Das ist gut mal zu wissen 

Danke euch beiden hihi


----------

